# no more peak seeds?



## Shibumi (May 23, 2007)

Is anyone else having issues navigating to peak seeds? I get a page stating that "The website declined to show this webpage"

I'd be sad if they closed down.


----------



## Doja (May 24, 2007)

i hate to see them go down too but yes i think that is what happened. i dont know 100% but since i got my seeds recently in may 07 i have tried to get on and it keeps giving me an error message. now we gotta find somebody else that sells cheap seeds. lol


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 24, 2007)

I've got the same issues, no web site. But I did get my seeds yesterday from them, it took two and a half weeks from the time I ordered them. CH


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 25, 2007)

Dr.Chronic and Cannabean are pretty darn good on their prices.. check out mandalaseeds.com too for some killer genetics at great prices.. 

just a couple suggestions there


----------



## HappyCat (May 27, 2007)

I shot a short email to them about it, got this in reply on the 13th:



> The site is down temporarily, we are in business.
> 
> MJ



If you want to see the site, it is in the Goolge cache. Go to google, do a search for peak seeds, click 'More results from www.peakseeds.com',then view the cached versions.


----------



## HappyCat (Jun 8, 2007)

Got this in an email from Peak Seeds not to long ago, so I figured that I would update everyone.



> We apologize for our site issues as of late. [email protected] will
> continue, but we're now peakseedsbc.com / [email protected]
> 
> Same people from peakseeds.com, same products, same great service. (4
> ...


----------



## HappyCat (Jun 12, 2007)

Little update I just got some beans from them.

Overall took just a hair more than three weeks from the time I mailed out to the time I got the beans. They informed me that they had been delayed a bit, so I guess this represents a delayed time; they were nice enough to include some freebies to make up for it(a good strain too!).


----------

